# Bowhunting During Youth Gun Season



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Can you? Do you have to wear hunter Orange? Someone told me this but couldn't quite find it in the regulations booklet,


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

Yes you can hunt and I believe you have to wear orange

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Yes, you have to wear orange.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes, and legal shooting time also ends at sunset.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I thought this weekend was for youth only?? maybe that is with gun....but other (bow) is OK ??


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

ironman172 said:


> I thought this weekend was for youth only?? maybe that is with gun....but other (bow) is OK ??


Yes, you can bow hunt. You just have to follow gun season rules as far as orange and shooting times.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

M.Magis said:


> Yes, you can bow hunt. You just have to follow gun season rules as far as orange and shooting times.


Didn't realize that about shooting times. Thanks!


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Page 7 of the 2012-2013 Hunting and Trapping Regulations:

*Hunter Orange Required*
Hunting any wild animal (except waterfowl) from 1/2 hour before sunrise to sunset during the youth deer gun season, deer gun season, deer gun weekend, the statewide muzzleloader deer season, and on designated areas during the early muzzleloader deer season is unlawful unless the hunter is visibly wearing a vest, coat, jacket, or coveralls that are either solid hunter orange or camoflage hunter orange. This requirement applies statewide on both public and private land.

You'd be surprised at how many people don't read the regulations that are provided for free with hunting/trapping licenses. Therefore the fines. 
Bowhunter57


----------



## The Solution (Nov 15, 2010)

Per bowhunter57 post if I read It correctly you can still hunt 1/2 hour beyond sunset.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

The Solution said:


> Per bowhunter57 post if I read It correctly you can still hunt 1/2 hour beyond sunset.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Till sunset only. You must follow the firearm rules hunting anything during a gun season, including orange, and it is cool to see all those guys in a tree stand wearing bright orange, kinda Christmassy !!!


----------



## The Solution (Nov 15, 2010)

I misread boehunter57 post

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

On page 13 of the regs book, it states , bow hunters CAN hunt till 1/2 hr after sunset, but, it only says that during youth season.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

FISHIN 2 said:


> On page 13 of the regs book, it states , bow hunters CAN hunt till 1/2 hr after sunset, but, it only says that during youth season.



You're right, I don't know when they changed that, but I missed it. Here's the quote:


> Archery deer hunters may hunt until 1/2 hour after sunset during the youth deer gun season and are required to wear hunter orange.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I remember well the very first youth deer gun season. I walked into a public hunting area, with my bow, in full camo. I seemed to detect orange clad figures hiding in the thickets, and couldn't quite figure it out. Then, a little over half way to my spot I realized, "Holy crap! It's youth gun season!" Talk about having goose bumps!


----------

